# help me in choosing



## satdrbe (Apr 23, 2011)

I am planning to buy a new digital camera meant for general photography during the family get togethers and other family photos. I am have homed down to two cameras- canon SX130 and Sony H55. Tell me which one to go for?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

both are almost similar in specs.. 
Canon sx 130IS has - better macro capability, and more zoom i.e 12x where as sony has 10x zoom, slightly better HD recording

Sony H55 is good in - its smaller, lighter and thinner, better max light senstivity, shoots slightly faster and exposure time is also double than canon.. 

now make a choice.. performance is almost similar..


----------



## digibrush (Apr 24, 2011)

SX130IS has HD recording with stereo sound, but H55 has mono.

H55 video at a maximum resolution of 720p (1280x720) or at lower VGA resolution (640x480) at 30fps with *monaural audio*. 

If you want better sound go for SX130IS.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 26, 2011)

Plus SX130 IS has full manual mode and Aperture Priority, Shutter Priority modes. H55 is only automatic.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

H-55 also has manual modes.. he need for general photography.. 
H55 will be best for him IMO


----------



## Sounava (Apr 29, 2011)

^ My bad. Typing mistake. I meant to say in H55 you will get only M mode. No aperture priority mode (which is used 90% of time) and no shutter priority mode.


----------

